# best places to go



## carlibamber (May 14, 2013)

Hello. So me and my friend are travelling to oz in dec for 3 months starting in Melbourne for new years which I am very excited about! Just thought id throw it out there and see if there is anywhere/anything people would particularly suggest we see/do 
Thanks x


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

VIC - Great Ocean Road, 12 Apostles, London Bridge and obviously Melbourne
ACT - Canberra, in particular Parliament House, War Memorial
NSW - Sydney CBD (Circular Quay, Darling Harbour), Olympic Park, Taronga Zoo, outside Sydney: Jervis Bay, Kiama, Wollongong, Grand Pacific Drive, Central Coast, Hunter Valley, Port Macquarie, Coffs Harbour, Byron Bay, Blue Mountains 
QLD - Gold Coast (including Theme Parks and Currumbin Wildlife Sunctuary), Brisbane, Sunshine Coast, Great Barrier Reef, Cairns


----------



## carlibamber (May 14, 2013)

Thank you this is great! I shall get looking into these places. I am so excited to spend a summer in oz


----------



## paradisetravel (Jun 4, 2013)

Dexter said:


> VIC - Great Ocean Road, 12 Apostles, London Bridge and obviously Melbourne
> ACT - Canberra, in particular Parliament House, War Memorial
> NSW - Sydney CBD (Circular Quay, Darling Harbour), Olympic Park, Taronga Zoo, outside Sydney: Jervis Bay, Kiama, Wollongong, Grand Pacific Drive, Central Coast, Hunter Valley, Port Macquarie, Coffs Harbour, Byron Bay, Blue Mountains
> QLD - Gold Coast (including Theme Parks and Currumbin Wildlife Sunctuary), Brisbane, Sunshine Coast, Great Barrier Reef, Cairns


thanks amingo ^^
greate information


----------



## lily nguyen (Jun 28, 2013)

You can actually go to places with trampolines and trying some rebounding or just play around with your friends. Add that to your itinerary. I tried it with my twin sister and it was awesome.


----------



## Redback (Oct 26, 2009)

Here's a few things to try....Melbourne Tours & Things to Do in Melbourne | Viator.com


----------



## lakshvenetia (Dec 27, 2012)

*Australian Tours & Attractions*

Australia is a great place to visit . There are plenty of things to do and see. Try out Australian Tours, Sightseeing , Activities & Attractions with TourChief.


----------

